# Heat Resistant Grease for wood stove hinges and latch???



## WOODplay (Jan 6, 2011)

I keep using Permatex 80078 Anti-Seize grease on my stove door hinges but it only stays on for about 2 burns?  Is there heat resistant grease other than this?  Is there anyone else out there that wants to oil their door handle and hinges like me?


----------



## jimbom (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems like we used brass shim stock for problem actions on heat treating furnaces and forge ovens.  But it has been a long time.  Small washers, bushings and sliding pads rather than grease.  Maybe that was for purity or cleanliness.  It has been a long time.


----------



## good news tuna (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiln grease goes up to 500F

http://www.amazon.com/Jet-Lube-75150-Cartridge-Jetlube-Grease/dp/B00206EE3Q


----------



## RNLA (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper color high temp anti seize is the animal you want. Available at your local auto parts store. It will be excellent on the hinges and OK for the latch but it goes for 4-5 fires. One thing to remember about anti seize is you only look at the can and it will be every where. Apply carefully. :gulp:


----------



## shawng111 (Jan 6, 2011)

how about a graphite lubricant, just a thought. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Bone1099 (Jan 6, 2011)

Graphite lube is great for the squeaks. Im an aircraft mechanic and I use a product made by champion aerospace its their recomended spark plug lubricant not very expensive and it comes in a small jar with a brush in the lid perfect for lubricating down in a crevasse of your stove.  You can find it at Aircraft Spruce website or Aircraft Tool Supply.  I have a fisher fireplace insert that i lube the draft controls and hinges about once a year with no squeaks and the draft controls I can flip with one finger and they will spin all the way open or closed.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2011)

I've used graphite with success. Seems to stand up well and is available as a lock lubricant in most hardware stores.

Are you removing the hinge pins to lubricate? What is the issue with them?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 6, 2011)

graphite... use it in your reek before fishing season starts too.

Matt


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 6, 2011)

I used a silicone-based 'vacuum grease' from my lab a couple years ago and it did the job.


----------



## precaud (Jan 6, 2011)

Lithium-based greases have a melting point of about 400Â°F, usable temperature is usually quoted in the 250-300Â°F range. I have some but haven't tried it. Is this just to silence squeaky hinges?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the graphite.


----------



## WOODplay (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I'm a freak about keeping things oiled and moving well.  So it's more or less for keeping the squeaks out and also to keep to hinges from too much ware.

Thank you for all the help on this!


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2011)

The stove is built tough. You don't hear a lot about hinge failures, even on 30 year old Lopis.


----------



## FGZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Just thought about this last night as my stove door squeaked when I opened it.  If my 6 month old is asleep, I don't want any extra noise.  I have some graphite I bought for door locks, will give it a try.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 6, 2011)

WOODplay said:
			
		

> Yes I'm a freak about keeping things oiled and moving well.  So it's more or less for keeping the squeaks out and also to keep to hinges from too much ware.
> 
> Thank you for all the help on this!



One stove is 10 yrs and the other is 5 and i am not sure they have needed one drop of a lubricant on anything except for the air control, as the dust and misc stuff gets sucked in through there.  Never heard a squeak either??


----------



## Big Al (Jan 6, 2011)

I logged on to post this exact question. The door handle on my stove has squeaked loudly since day one. Only a minor annoyance, unless someone is trying to sleep or there is anyone talking on the phone nearby: the person on the other line is treated to something worse than any fingernail on any chalk board. I was giving my wife an over the phone refresher on using the stove while I was away in Florida and every time she opened the door  the noise that came through the reciever was anger inducing. I've tried WD40, but it only lasts one fire. Looks like I've got some other options. Thanks.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 6, 2011)

ive used the same jug of hi-temp anti seize for 10yrs, cant read the label anymore


----------



## Wingman (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife slapped me on the head after handle squeaked and woke the kid up.  Luckily I've got some graphite and can take care of that.  Then she won't be able to slap me for THAT anymore.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 7, 2011)

Believe it or not, I've dribbled 90 weight gear oil into my squeaky hearthstone latch mechanism. It is spring loaded and one end of the coil spring must slide along the handle. Even though the lube burns off, the squeak didn't return.


----------



## SteveKG (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a stove with two doors that love to squeak. Maybe I should say squeal. Really obnoxious if I am trying to be quiet while someone is sleeping. Last fall I bought a little spray can of graphite at Lowe's for about $3 and the first application [maybe back in September] is still working. That little can will last me about 200 years.


----------



## mbutts (Jan 7, 2011)

powdered graphite is my choice


----------

